# Oh dear, my rat IS pregnant



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry I should have probably stuck this in breeding, but i'm a little desperate here.

I bought my rat from a petstore, yes I know stupid and I guess they had males and females together. Her nipples are quite large and it's quite obvious she's got a belly (she's also fairly young too, so her having such a large belly doesn't seem right. I've had her for a couple of weeks now.

So what do I do? I gather she'll have around 12 babies, and I may be able to keep a couple but nothing more. What am I suppose to do with the rest? I can try and find them homes but I can't say for sure.

If I take them back to the petstore they'll be used as snakefood, and I don't think I could do that to them.

I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: I think my rat is pregnant*

I would caontact and rescues in your area immediately I hope you get better help than this i have never dealt with this problem ( i have only ever had males and for just this reason LoL)


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: I think my rat is pregnant*

Thank you, I will do. I'll see how much she births (i'm hoping 12 and not 24, god no not 24 lol)

I've contacted some family friends and they might be able to take some. Which is a bonus, because i'll be able to check up on them to see if they're taking care of them alright.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: I think my rat is pregnant*

Alright, i've bought another cage from Martin's Cages (the rat tower) so i'll be able to house a few more.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I think my rat is pregnant*

actually from what I read, if it's a same sex female they can help with pregnacies most of the time. It sounds really cute.

But yeah I've never bred rats, that's just what I have heard.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: I think my rat is pregnant*

Bah I feel so useless.

The petstore I bought it from, my mum's known him for ages and bought rats from him before I was born. 

All my other rats before her and Beatrix were adopted, I knew I should have continued adopting them.

Well she would have had babies regardless, and now atleast they'll have better homes. That's the only thing that's keeping my sanity right now, never again though - i'm always going to adopt from now on.

I just feel horrible, i've never ever wanted to give up an animal to the shelter or having find homes from my pets, and now I have to.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, perhaps you should post something on the breeding forum. I know you didn't breed them but accidental litters go there as well.

Urm, keep them in a large tank when it's time for birthing, that way the babies don't fall out of wire bars. That or make sure there is only one level with a high liner, otherwise mom may next on higher levels causeing babies to fall to their posssible death....

This is all what I have heard from here, not first hand by the way. Perhaps ratguide.com has a lot of info on breeding and nursing? Also post the pictures in forums, look for a rat adoption facility next to you. Seperate sexes at 5 weeks as they can get pregnate even then... Urm yeah D: I think that's all I have read.

Oh and be sure you have a vet, as pregnacy complications can arise and sometimes cessarian birth is needed. Handle EACH baby EVERY day so they are properly socialised.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, Poppy, pregnant moms (at least those who are farther along) and litters need to be housed by themselves, preferrably in something like a 20 gallon (or larger) until the babies are around 3 weeks of age. Some moms tend to drag their babies around a lot, and in a multi-level cage, any number of accidents can happen.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

I have her housed seperetly in a one leveled cage. 

Sorry, if I have any further questions i'll post them in the breeding section. Just had a rush of panic came on when I found out she was pregnant.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I take it your in the US? You say pet store not pet shop  If not I'd think about takeing on a a lady baby-my cage is big enough for 5.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope i'm in Canada


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I would start looking around at local rescues and whatnot to see if there are any nursing mothers available. If your rat is really that young, she might not deal with the babies so well, so it would be good to know if you can get a surrogate mother for them, if need be.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i find i good rule of thumb to go by with just about everything is plan for the worst but hope for the best. if you have all bases covered for the worst outcome if that does happen you're in the best position to get the best possbile results. but you have to hope for the best to keep your sanity. this rule has worked great for me throughout my life. 

but here's something that might help your nerves. though complications can arise and they are more common in very young a very old mothers 8 times out of 10 everything goes along just fine anyway. 

but definately look up things for orphaned rats and have everything on hand. make sure the cage she's in has lots of nesting stuff. get her on some higher protein foods (an egg and some meat in her weekly diet can go a long way) so the babies growing can get the best nutrition possbile. depending on how far along she is and how well fed she was before she go pregnant and just on her you may be decieved on just how far along she is. rat gestation is about 21-26 days with the average being 23. she may look really large and only be on on hte first few days if she didn't have adequate space or food at the store. so pack on the good foods now. make sure she gets lots of fresh food along with a good kibble (be it a lab block or dog/puppy food). another thing to make sure you have is a rat savvy vet that you cna call in the wee hours if need b for an emergency ooperation. now would also be the time to stock pile as much money as you can in case of the emergency vet bill. instead of going to that movie or buying that hamburger for the next few weeks save the money. hopefully she'll give you more then just a few days to save up. 

as for finding homes for the babies afterwards start advertising now. look for shelters and ask them if they could help advertise as well. you may not have to surrender the babies to them but you could certainly use their help in advertising. if its only a flier on their bullitin board. this can go in just about any shelter too. be it a cat only or an spca. the rat or rodent shelters are more likely to advertise with you right on websites but every little bit helps. when the babies are born and youhave good pitures then canvas malls and shopping centers and other heavily public areas. you can also start your own free website for them. by googling "canadian rat rescue" you can get over 120000 hits. there are forums just made for matching owners with rats. and you can post on them now nad update with momma's progress and baby pictures. the key to finding homes for them is advertising. its how i was able to find homes for the 24 surprise pet store babies i had. everyone found homes after about 6 months. but i started advertising late too. once i got on the bandwagon and really started going whole hog the advertising it was only a matter of a couple weeks before everyone was adopted out. and with the shelters help and rat trains some even went to quesbec and nova scotia when they started out in a little country place in souther new brunswick which is one of the worst areas for finding homes for rodents there is in canada. so depending on where you are in canada and how much you advertise will be how easy or difficult its going to be in finding homes for everyone. though it is certainly possbile if you have enough time, rooom and determination to make it possbile.

where in canada are you btw?


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you Twitch and everyone else. You guys have been great.

What would be some websites I could advertise on?

I live in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Templeton_Jack (Apr 19, 2007)

You can post for free on Craigslist.org I got my boys from a breeder there. 
Just pick your local area from the right side of the page. 

Good luck!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there are alot of rescues and rat friendly shelters out in Vancouver. if you google them you should be able to find them fairly easily. its also a fairly popular place for rats out there. i believe its one of the places where you cna actually show your rats. so you should be able to contact some breeders too and they may be able to help you advertise the babies or at least direct you to other organizations and rescues. 

how have thoings been anyway?


----------

